# AF302 runs poorly in 18 degree garage



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, it is time to forget my Ping Pong Layout. It is 18 degrees in my garage and I am cold!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I enjoy the trains but not enough to spend time in an 18 degree garage!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Well, it is time to forget my Ping Pong Layout. It is 18 degrees in my garage and I am cold!:laugh::laugh::laugh:



I use a propane heater in my garage.
There are many different types to buy.
Propane never goes bad and is clean burning.

I don't have trains in the garage but when it is cold outside and I need to work on say my snow blower in no time at all it is nice and toasty. 
Eventually I have to turn it off for a while as I will start to sweat it gets so warm. :thumbsup:
And I have plenty of air flow running through the garage I don't have to worry about the oxygen level.

I have an over sized 2 car garage with a loft.
And not much insulation in it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, of coarse your 302 runs poorly in 18 degree garage. The grease is froze stiff.
I don't work on my autos if it is below 45 outside. That's why I have 2 cars. If one
breaks and it is cold I still have one that runs. So far I have not had 2 go down at same time.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Broke, I can tolerate 18 degrees out side, but not for running trains! The grease in your 302 is probably objecting to be made to run in that temperature. How do you try to run trains wearing gloves?? lol. Given a choice, I'll gladly stay indoors. 

Trouble is, even though I'm retired, I have a 5 hour a day part time job at a farm store, (need extra train money I keep telling myself), a lot of my time is out doors. Cold and snow. I wish it were up to 18 degrees some days. Already had 2 days of 8 degrees in the morning then all the way up to 20. Then there was 6" of snow to contend with twice. After 3 years of it, I am looking for an indoor job. No luck so far. The old bones and joints ain't liking the great outdoors winter so much any more.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

#freezingcoldtakes


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Fred, build yourself a small cart with wheels on it. You can store your trains in it inside the house where it's warm, and when you feel the need to run them, just push the cart with your trains in it outside to the garage.. Start with maybe an old night stand or something similar and go from there. With your substantial knowledge, you should come up with a nice one.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Fred, build yourself a small cart with wheels on it. You can store your trains in it inside the house where it's warm, and when you feel the need to run them, just push the cart with your trains in it outside to the garage.. Start with maybe an old night stand or something similar and go from there. With your substantial knowledge, you should come up with a nice one.


Sounds good Loren! The only trouble is that I have to walk 10 miles both ways, in a blizzard, and up hill!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Sounds good Loren! The only trouble is that I have to walk 10 miles both ways, in a blizzard, and up hill!


Then get yourself a nice Polaris Ranger,lol!!!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Brrr...... that's a little too chilly for me Fred. Maybe you should take up ice sculpting in the winter months. At least what you're working on won't melt!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> Brrr...... that's a little too chilly for me Fred. Maybe you should take up ice sculpting in the winter months. At least what you're working on won't melt!


But Cramden, NJ can get cold also...


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes it can at times, but since I don't have a garage, my trains are in a spare bedroom. Besides heat and A/C, it keeps the outlaws, I mean, in-laws from staying over!:laugh:


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I guess that I was lucky in that I only had to walk one mile to school, down hill both ways.

A happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving dooper.


----------

